# Smoke issue resolved!



## mikesdaddy (Dec 18, 2010)

If you all remember, my refreshed K325 looked great, ran like a champ, but didn't smoke too well and had sort of a dim headlight. It did have the 5 wire setup which is supposed to help smoke output and increase brightness of the lamp. But alas, it was lacking in both departments.

A helpful member of the AF group on Facebook mentioned a wiring modification he did to his 312 that had similar issues. Here's what he (and I) did to get the party started:

The lead from the smoke unit that goes to one of the motor brush clips is removed, lengthened and attached directly to the front tender truck. In essence, the smoke unit and light are getting a direct feed from the trucks. The results are excellent! Bright light, great smoke! Check it out!

http://youtu.be/k-3WE2PVxQk


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You must have had a wire shortening out somewhere dude.You get your power from one of the brush caps normally. and what you did is to eliminate the power source (brush cap) and take it directly from your tender truck.Your doing the same thing basically, but just by-passing the brush cap. Sounds like there's something a little amiss in your field coil/armature/brushes. etc. She does smoke nicely, BUT... and I don't want to rain on your parade....all my engines smoke as well or better, by just eliminating a couple of turns of wire on the element/wick.... If it works for you, who am I to say nada about it... Nice job..


----------



## mrgree (Dec 13, 2012)

*American Flyer Smokers*

Anybody know where I can get a list of locomotives that smoke

Mark from 
Salem


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a list of AF locos, but I don't think it lists which ones had smoke ...

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...r-products-directory-steam-locomotives-01.htm

But, the same site has year-by-year catalogs. Perhaps you could delve through those ...

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...ican-flyer-products-directory-catalogs-01.htm

On the link above, click on where it says Photo for any year, then from there, click on View Entire XXXX Catalog, with XXXX as the year.

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mrgree said:


> Anybody know where I can get a list of locomotives that smoke
> 
> Mark from
> Salem


First of all, welcome!... It would be easier to give you a list of the non-smoking engines, as most AF steam engines have smoke. What are you exactly looking; a certain engine,etc? If there's a certain engine you're curious about, just look down the smokestack. In a smoking engine, you should see a small brass or red plastic tube.That's actually the smokestack coming from the smoke unit.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

mikesdaddy -- Try this link.....

http://www.trainweb.org/s-trains/FAQ/locospecs.html

It shows many characteristics of the Flyer Steam Engines.


----------



## mrgree (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks everyone.....I have a 282 and 300 AF locomotive...... Neither smoke but as young kid I remember one or both of them smoking......need to look for closely at them for the smoke stack


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

According to the specs I posted, the 282 should have smoke and choo-choo in the boiler, the 300 does not have either characteristic.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> According to the specs I posted, the 282 should have smoke and choo-choo in the boiler, the 300 does not have either characteristic.


Correct!!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nuttin....thanks for that link. I've been looking for something like that. Fun and interesting just reading the various posts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

dave --it's amazing what can be learned just reading these links...


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. I wish my 21085 smoked like that. I replaced the wick and rewired it and I still don't get good smoke. It smokes, but it's nothing like that.

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that a smoke in boiler or a smoke in tender? I think the tenders are supposed to smoke better.

Charles.


----------

